# IMPALA STAYFAST CANVAS CONVERTIBLE TOPS



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HI. IM LOOKING TO GET A MATCHING BROWN STAYFAST CANVAS TOP FOR MY 62 CONVERTIBLE. I HAVE A WHITE VINYL TOP BUT SINCE I PAINTED THE CAR I WANT A SIMILAR COLOR IN CANVAS INSTEAD OF VINYL. I HAVE SEEN QUITE A FEW IMPALAS WITH CANVAS RAGS THAT MATCH PRETTY CLOSE TO THE PAINT COLOR. DO YOU KNOW WHO MAKES THESE?

THIS IS THE COLOR BROWN I WANT TO GET IT SOME WHAT CLOSE TO.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn its dead in this section :0


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

TTT I am looking for canvas top as well :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

www.convertibletopguys.com have stayfast canvas tops in burgundy, blue, tan, brown, black.

www.1aauto.com has stayfast canvas tops in black, burgundy, charcoal, dark blue, dark brown, dark ruby, gray, light neutral, and tan.

prices are usually around $400 or more.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i posted pics on the tops. the dark brown would look bad ass on that car.









this car has one, but cant tell from that pic


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 21 2006, 05:55 PM~5647028
> *i posted pics on the tops. the dark brown would look bad ass on that car.
> 
> 
> ...



Can you post the pics on pichut or tinypic i cant see the ones you posted. I know you have one on here from picturetrail but i cant see it all i see is the adress, and i cant get to it :angry: 

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Robbins auto tops oxnard, CA


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

baghdady said:


> TTT I am looking for canvas top as well :biggrin:


any body near the L.A area that sells these tops and original interiror kits?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> HI. IM LOOKING TO GET A MATCHING BROWN STAYFAST CANVAS TOP FOR MY 62 CONVERTIBLE. I HAVE A WHITE VINYL TOP BUT SINCE I PAINTED THE CAR I WANT A SIMILAR COLOR IN CANVAS INSTEAD OF VINYL. I HAVE SEEN QUITE A FEW IMPALAS WITH CANVAS RAGS THAT MATCH PRETTY CLOSE TO THE PAINT COLOR. DO YOU KNOW WHO MAKES THESE?
> 
> THIS IS THE COLOR BROWN I WANT TO GET IT SOME WHAT CLOSE TO.


:uh:


----------



## Lay It Low 916 (Jun 14, 2012)

Skim said:


> HI. IM LOOKING TO GET A MATCHING BROWN STAYFAST CANVAS TOP FOR MY 62 CONVERTIBLE. I HAVE A WHITE VINYL TOP BUT SINCE I PAINTED THE CAR I WANT A SIMILAR COLOR IN CANVAS INSTEAD OF VINYL. I HAVE SEEN QUITE A FEW IMPALAS WITH CANVAS RAGS THAT MATCH PRETTY CLOSE TO THE PAINT COLOR. DO YOU KNOW WHO MAKES THESE?
> 
> THIS IS THE COLOR BROWN I WANT TO GET IT SOME WHAT CLOSE TO.


DAMN skim THAT is NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn that was from 2006


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lol hi


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

FOR STAYFAST TOPS USE E Z ON TOPS ! ROBINS TOPS ARE NOT GREAT THEY DONT CUT TOPS SAME DIRCCTION DIFFERENT COLOR THATS ALL I BEEN USING FOR 10 YEARS WASNT HAPPY W ROBBINS !


Skim said:


> HI. IM LOOKING TO GET A MATCHING BROWN STAYFAST CANVAS TOP FOR MY 62 CONVERTIBLE. I HAVE A WHITE VINYL TOP BUT SINCE I PAINTED THE CAR I WANT A SIMILAR COLOR IN CANVAS INSTEAD OF VINYL. I HAVE SEEN QUITE A FEW IMPALAS WITH CANVAS RAGS THAT MATCH PRETTY CLOSE TO THE PAINT COLOR. DO YOU KNOW WHO MAKES THESE?
> 
> THIS IS THE COLOR BROWN I WANT TO GET IT SOME WHAT CLOSE TO.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

ALSO U MIGHT NEED A GERMAN CLOTH CAUSE THATS A WEIRD COLOR BROWN !


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

562KUSTOMS said:


> ALSO U MIGHT NEED A GERMAN CLOTH CAUSE THATS A WEIRD COLOR BROWN !


you're a weird color brown too gordo.


----------

